# Diccionario Alemán-Español



## Olivia

¡Hola!

Alguien conoce un buen diccionario Alemán-Español en internet? No encuentro ninguno que sirva! Estoy buscando un buen diccionario general o/y un diccionario especializado en contabilidad y informática (me ayudaría mucho para traducir del Alemán al Español un programa de contabilidad compatible con SAP).

Otra pregunta: alguien sabe como tipear (en una computadora alemana tipo QWERTZ o en una computadora hecha para tipear en idioma Inglés) los carácteres siguientes:  ¿ ¡  ñ 
Me evitaría buscar y copiarlos siempre de internet para insertarlos en mis traducciones.

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas, ideas etc.

Saludos desde Hamburgo

Olivia


----------



## Hazel

¡Hola! El mejor diccionario aleman-español que hay ahora en internet creo q es el q puedes encontrar en www.pons.de . Si necesitas buscar términos más especializados, puedes consultar Eurodicautom (no tengo ahora mismo la dirección, bastará con que la busques en Google).
Un saludo,
Hazel


----------



## Olivia

Fantástico! Muchas gracias!

Olivia


----------



## abarwick

Hola Olivia:

Pienso que estos son buenos también:
http://www.osola.com/dix/
http://www.yourvirtualworld.de/woerterbuch/frame.php
http://europa.eu.int/eurodicautom/Controller

Este enlace te da muchos diccionarios alemán-español:
http://www.foreignword.com/Tools/dictsrch.asp?p=files/f_60_125.htm

Por los carácteres [ ¿ ¡ ñ ] yo utilizo el sistema descrito en este artículo[en inglés y se refiere a los QWERTY]. Pero tal vez existe una manera similar por los QWERTZ.
http://www.starr.net/is/type/intlchart.html


----------



## abarwick

abarwick said:
			
		

> http://www.yourvirtualworld.de/woerterbuch/frame.php


Lo siento - tut mir leid
http://www.yourvirtualworld.de/woerterbuch/


----------



## Olivia

Muchas gracias por toda esta información, Alejandro!!


Olivia


----------



## rsierra

abarwick said:
			
		

> Hola Olivia:
> 
> Pienso que estos son buenos también:
> http://www.osola.com/dix/


Tuve que cambiarle la URL al diccionario, ahora es: 

http://dix.osola.com/

Saludos
Raimundo


----------



## Dunamis

No existe algún diccionario Alemán-español que no sea On-line? Yo necesito alguno que se pueda download a la PC sin tener necesidad de estar conectado. Es esto posible? Por favor, indíquenme.
Saludos a todos!!


----------



## Ainat

Olivia said:
			
		

> ¡Hola!
> Alguien conoce un buen diccionario Alemán-Español en internet? No encuentro ninguno que sirva! Estoy buscando un buen diccionario general o/y un diccionario especializado en contabilidad y informática (me ayudaría mucho para traducir del Alemán al Español un programa de contabilidad compatible con SAP).
> Otra pregunta: alguien sabe como tipear (en una computadora alemana tipo QWERTZ o en una computadora hecha para tipear en idioma Inglés) los carácteres siguientes:  ¿ ¡  ñ
> Olivia


Hola Olivia
Espero que esto te sirva..
ñ = alt+164
Ñ = alt+165
¿ = alt+168

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=20804 Aqui puedes encontrar los códigos de todas las letras que necesitas para escribir en español en un teclado que no los tiene.
---Saludos


----------



## lazarus1907

Estoy de acuerdo con Hazel. En mi modesta opinión, el diccionario Pons (o al menos el de papel) es uno de los más adecuados que he visto. Al menos es fácil de usar y las traducciones son prácticas.
Igonoro si las cosas han cambiado, pero el que menos me gusta con diferencia es el langenscheidt; para traducciones muy técnicas o para lenguaje arcáico es bien exhaustivo, pero con frecuencia acabas usando unas palabras que están casi en desuso o nadie entiende. Aún recuerdo una amiga mía alemana pidiendo un tarro de aglutinante en vez de un bote de pegamento, o un diccionario en el que no encontramos la palabra "fregona" pero sí tenía la palabra "acarroñarse".
Los amigos que tengo que están en este momento aprendiendo Alemán en Alemania le llaman cariñosamente "Languenshit".


----------



## Ilmo

Olivia said:
			
		

> ¡Hola!
> Otra pregunta: alguien sabe como tipear (en una computadora alemana tipo QWERTZ o en una computadora hecha para tipear en idioma Inglés) los carácteres siguientes: ¿ ¡ ñ
> Me evitaría buscar y copiarlos siempre de internet para insertarlos en mis traducciones.
> Olivia


 
Hola Olivia
¿Qué procesador de palabras estás usando? Al menos en Word tienes la posibilidad de utilizar la "corrección automático", que cambia inmediatamente, al escribir, una combinación de dos caracteres consiguientes en un carácter determinado. Por ejemplo en mi Word cada vez que escribo dos signos de interrogación consiguientes aparece un signo invertido: ?? --> ¿
Correspondientemente puedes definir que alguna combinación de caracteres, por ejemplo n%, se convierte automáticamente en ñ.
¡Muy simple!


----------

